# Any young mums or expecting young mums about?



## 17andpregnant

Hi, I'm Bekky, 17 and expecting my lovely baby girl Emma on 27th Feb. Any other young mums or young expecting mums please post something cos i want to make as many friends as poss who are in the same situation as me. Plus, I am free 2 offer advice! :hi:


----------



## Iwantone!!!

ello hunni welcome to bnb hunni all the best with ur baby xxx


----------



## Ellianna

Heya huni
You will meet lots and lots of lovely people on here, they're fab.
I'm 17 and due 12th July
Hope ur all good :)
Ellianna
x


----------



## mommy2B(18)

Hi Bekky,congrats!!

I`m 18:baby: expecting my first end July/early August

Go to the teen pregnancy forum ,there you will meet lots of
expecting/or already teen moms you can chat 2 about anything

Regards:blue:


----------



## lilmumma

hey, im sammie and i had my little girl at 17 too. Welcome to BnB, congrats x


----------



## Lauren_16

Hi, Welcome and congrats :)
I'm Lauren and i'm 16.
Expecting first child on 13th March.
A little boy.

xxx


----------



## CherryBlossom

hi i'm not quite there on the baby front yet i'm 18 and ttc xx


----------



## Jayden'sMummy

am 16 n expectin my 1st in july = ]


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

Welcome to BnB, congrats on your pink bump


----------



## KX

Welcome and congratulations!x


----------



## xJedeanex

:hi: Hey Bekky welcome amd congrats!! i had my first little girl when i was 17 im now 21 but if u ever wanna chat pm me k! hope all goes well with your pregnancy! xxx


----------



## Stef

Welcome to Baby & Bump.

Hope you enjoy the rest of your pregnancy. Not too long to go now.

X


----------



## karason86

congratulations! i am not exactly a teen mom, i am 22 but in a less than picture perfect situation. the father is less than excited so i am feeling like i am doing this on my own... not what i expected or dreamnt of in my life. when i got my ultrasound and saw my baby's heartbeat everything seemed to come together and no matter what situation you are in as long as you love your baby and keep your head up things will always work themselves out!


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Heya hun

Im heather i'm 17 and im pregnant with a little boy called aidan-james who is due next week :D
xx


----------



## PixieKitty

Haha wow, old thread much? :p


----------



## dizzy65

my baby was supposed to be born near end of feb :cry:


----------



## tasha41

Welcome & congrats.. we have another post up you can introduce yourself on.. a lot of teen moms and teens who are expecting have responded to it :) Everyone is so helpful here, you'll really like it :)


----------



## PixieKitty

Haha this thread was created January 2008... don't think she's new anymore :p


----------



## xjade_edenx

hey welcome to BnB,
I had my baby at sixteen , lil bit different but , if any one needs to talk im always here:hug::hugs:


----------



## honeybee17

hellooo! congratulations! im 18, i have an 8month old boy x


----------



## Abblebubba

Hey i am seventeen
And my baby boy is due 30th May


----------



## mumii2be

im 17 in a couple of weeks time n mii beautiful little one is due on the 4th of july x


----------



## dixiedarlin12

Hey im 18 and expecting my baby in late september.
I will be 19 when the baby gets here.


----------



## x-dannielle

hiya im dannielle and im 16 and im expecting my little girl sienna on 27th feb as well. feel free to chat xx


----------



## georgie1991

im 17 and due in july. ill be 18 wen it comes out tho :) only 16 weeks atm, i cnt wait till i can start feeling it kick
xxx


----------



## little miss

hi i just wanted to say that i was 17 when i had my first child, im now 25 and have just found out that im expecting my 3rd!
Some ppl will make comments relating to ur age etc but try not to let that get u down anyone who loves u will be there for u thru the good and the bad times.
its not easy being a parent at any age but it is the most wonderful and rewarding job a woman can do.
I wish u all the best for the future xx


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Hey im 17 and i have a baby boy called aidan
xx


----------



## Tink1o5

:hi: 

Im 19 and expecting baby number 1 in September


----------



## rose19

I'm 18 and expecting my first in july! scared but excited, wishing everyone luck! xx


----------



## lippyclipy

hi im 15 and iv just fount out thit im expecting


----------



## Mummy 2 beee

Hellooo im 16 and expecting my lil girl april 30th :)
xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hiya hunn!!!
Welcome to bnb 
im 17 and due on the 8th of april :) x


----------



## Sophie1205

Hiya im 18 and have an 8 week old son :) Good luck, not long left now!
xx


----------



## chaz18

hey im 18 nd expecting my 1st in august

im always here 4 a chat if u want xx


----------



## poko28

Hiya! :)

I'm 17 too and found out that I'm 5 weeks pregnant :D

And today I'm telling my mum and dad!!! 

How far on are you?

xo


----------



## Samandbump

Hey hun :wave:
I'm 19 & expecting my second baby, I had my daughter when i was 18.


----------



## hannah91

17andpregnant said:


> Hi, I'm Bekky, 17 and expecting my lovely baby girl Emma on 27th Feb. Any other young mums or young expecting mums please post something cos i want to make as many friends as poss who are in the same situation as me. Plus, I am free 2 offer advice! :hi:

hey hun am new on here 2 and there are loads of nice people x


----------



## bootyb

Hey im 19 nd expecting my first due 24 April...xxx


----------



## brittanybaby

hi, im Brittany and im 18. I am due in may 2010. this is all a lil scary for me so i would love advice from a young mum!!


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

:hi: I'm 18 and a mummy to an 11 week old girl called Robyn :cloud9: feel free to PM me/befriend me, etc etc etc ..I seem to be coming on in here far too much recently :haha:

(I'm sorry I'm so rambly, I'm in one of those moods :headspin: )

xoxox


----------



## trashit

Welcome and congrats:) your bubs is due 3 days after my 17th birthday and 5 days before my bubs is due :) x and im ella btw!


----------



## b_izzle

17andpregnant said:


> Hi, I'm Bekky, 17 and expecting my lovely baby girl Emma on 27th Feb. Any other young mums or young expecting mums please post something cos i want to make as many friends as poss who are in the same situation as me. Plus, I am free 2 offer advice! :hi:

Heyy :) Im bethany! Going on 17 though in a week and im also due on the 27th Fed! Find out if im having a girl/boy tomorrow. Best of luck with everything! You need to chat, message me xx:happydance:


----------



## Ablaski17

Hey Iam 19 expecting my first January 2nd. Iam definitly down to make as many freinds/text buddies as possible.


----------



## lillprutten

Congrats ladies x


----------



## Momma2Bee

Hey! :) im seventeen, due febuary 3rd. I'll be eighteen by then


----------



## SnailPace

Momma2Bee said:


> Hey! :) im seventeen, due febuary 3rd. I'll be eighteen by then

 It's funny how people seem different if you'll be 18 by then, hey? My birthday's Nov 30 and I'm due Dec 20 and people are like, "Oh well, at least you'll be an "adult" by then..."


----------



## ~RedLily~

im 19 due around the 26th june, one month before my 20th, because il be nearly 20 people do seem to think its ok.


----------



## nightkd

Wow, this is an old thread!

I'm 19 and due 21st of June 2010 :) We were TTC.

Up for a chat if anyone fancies messaging me. :)

xx


----------



## KA92

hey im 17 and (hopefully) due June 15th

Love to chat to people my own age :)

xx


----------



## nightkd

Stud_midwife said:


> Are any of you expectant mums thinking about breastfeeding? I'd love to hear your views etc on breastfeeding as i am looking into young mothers and breastfeeding for an assignment i have been set at uni to help me better support young mums when i qualify as a midwife in a few months.
> Many thanks x

I'm intending to breastfeed - just because it's a natural thing and I'd like to give it a go. I will also be expressing milk so my partner can have a go at feeding too, I think it's a great opportunity for bonding.

xx


----------



## suheyla

congratulations everyone, im 17 in december and im expecting a baby boy on february 14th :) x


----------



## kty1989

_hi i'm 20 have 11mth DD nd i'm expecting again in April_


----------



## xo.Fran.xo

Heya hun! congrats! :D 
Yeah im 17 and im due January 21st, cant waitt Eeeee :D Xo.


----------



## minimoo90

hey congratsss
i'm 19 due in june sometime :)
hows the pregnancy going??xx


----------



## siobhan MS

Hey am 18 and due on 24th feb! i am also having a little girl x


----------



## kty1989

minimoo90 said:


> hey congratsss
> i'm 19 due in june sometime :)
> hows the pregnancy going??xx

hi ya congrats. pregnancy is going well, how about you?


----------



## minimoo90

kty1989 said:


> minimoo90 said:
> 
> 
> hey congratsss
> i'm 19 due in june sometime :)
> hows the pregnancy going??xx
> 
> hi ya congrats. pregnancy is going well, how about you?Click to expand...

okayish
got an emergency scan tomorrow, as was worried with amount of discharge (sorry tmi)

x


----------



## Mum2 Kaileigh

Heyaa hun :)
Im 15, mummy to kaileigh & expecting a little suprise on the 30th june :)
<3 xx


----------



## Tasha__0x

Hi! Im tasha 17 years old, baby due 15th july! :) x


----------



## suheyla

i didnt realise id already written on this forum lol but im 17 tomorrow expecting 1st (baby boy) on 14th feb, hope everyone is good? xx


----------



## Sophiiee-ox-

hey 
congrats!
I'm Sophie, 17
expecting a little girl on april 9th
:D
xx


----------



## Zebra Stars

17 & 5 weeks preg


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Hellooo !
Im BeCy .. iv just turned 18 other week .. 
expecting a little boy either 15th or 22nd january .. (doctor says im due 15th from 33week scan but from 20week scan its 22nd so well wait and see ) xx*


----------



## chocaccino

Hi


----------



## chocaccino

Hi, im Eden and 17 also
Im due June 11th!
Congrats and i hope everything is going well! 
:thumbup:
xxx


----------



## meganracheal

hii :)
I'm Megan..
I'm 18, and having my baby on April 28th 2010 :]


----------



## Domziie

Hey Dominy, im 19 and expecting my first baby boy on the 17th July


----------



## amygwen

Domziie said:


> Hey Dominy, im 19 and expecting my first baby boy on the 17th July


This thread is sooooooo old! :D


----------



## Becyboo__x

It really is ^^

my son's nearly 14 month old now! :haha:


----------



## HannahGraceee

:haha: avas nearly 2 now! Lol


----------



## sophiareid16

im 16 nd also pregnant im due oct. 24th tho i still have a ways to go but good luck


----------



## heather92

Jeeze, this thread's had a ton of revivals...


----------



## tiffanne

heyy .
im tiffany and expecting a baby girl on the 13th of october .
im terrified!


----------



## cammy

welocme and congrats :D

I'm bree, 19 and I have a one month old baby boy. :D


----------



## YoungMummi17

Hey, welcome to babyandbump  My name is Jess, im 17 too and 28 weeks pregnant..expecting my little girl on September 18th.
Feel free to pm me anytime lovely. x


----------



## vinteenage

Wow this thread is...ancient.


----------



## Chrissy7411

Seriously!


----------



## _laura

Yeah many of you weren't even teenagers in 2008! Haha


----------



## 19holly

Hiya, I'm holly, 19... Expecting my first baby june27th. Find out the sex in 4 weeks and I'm very excited!! X


----------



## Emmily112

Hey Bekky,
im 16 and 13 weeks pregnant.
im looking to meet new people and make new friends seeing as most of my friends have already ditched me. 
id be happy to chat and advice is always amazing!


----------



## Lissa3120

Hi just to point out this thread is four years old :)


----------



## octosquishy

Welcome!! I'm 32 weeks pregnant with my first son, Isiah. Due March 10th :) It seems like it's dragging on and on..


----------



## trinaestella

Helloooo chick!
I'm 18, I don't feel so young anymore though :laugh2:
37 weeks with my little princess, congrats on your pregnancy :flower:


----------



## trinaestella

Lissa3120 said:


> Hi just to point out this thread is four years old :)

:rofl: OMG no way!
awkward......:blush:


----------



## bbyno1

trinaestella said:


> Lissa3120 said:
> 
> 
> Hi just to point out this thread is four years old :)
> 
> :rofl: OMG no way!
> awkward......:blush:Click to expand...

Lool:haha:was just about to post aswell!


----------



## 17andconfused

Hi Bekky, my name is Misty. Im 17 and just recently found out im pregnant. Actually i just found out about two weeks ago. And id love some advice because im confused about so much and it would be nice to have some help from somebody who knows what im going through. : )


----------



## Miss_Quirky

Once again, pointing out that this thread is from 08. :haha: ;)


----------



## KiwiMOM

17andconfused said:


> Hi Bekky, my name is Misty. Im 17 and just recently found out im pregnant. Actually i just found out about two weeks ago. And id love some advice because im confused about so much and it would be nice to have some help from somebody who knows what im going through. : )

I posted this on your visitor messages as well :flower: 


Hey 17andconfused! Start a thread to introduce yourself :flower: All of these threads are really old and people will get confused and answer the original poster and miss your reply. Everyone here is really nice and supportive so don't be shy :hugs:


----------



## Babybbumbleb

Hi! Im brittney I'm 18 and 15 weeks pregnant!


----------



## Droplette

hello, i'm Jasmin. 18 and expecting my first on 26 august. nice to meet you :hugs:


----------



## beanzz

LOL :dohh:


----------



## InFortheNine

Hello, Becky! I'm Kaleigh, 18, and 12w6d pregnant with my first little one. :cloud9:

Congratulations on your baby girl and I just adore her name :hugs:


----------

